# Purchasing  M A C  DUTY FREE....



## ballerino (Sep 14, 2005)

....from Australia going overseas, does anyone know if it works out cheaper? 
Im sure theres a way of finding out but i was wondering if some of you beauties have ever purchased makeup duty free (any brand..) flying overseas out of Australia?

I'm flying to washington DC next week to train for the World Championships then competing in London and Russia (the world ballroom championships are in Russia) so im hoping to get some MAC and other makeup along the way!

Please anyone who has travelled overseas could you advise me as to where and what is best to purchase makeup overseas, itd be greastly appreciated!!!!! Thanks in advance!

mwa 
- damo


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 14, 2005)

Before my last trip to the US, I did purchase some MAC stuff (duty free) at the DF Galleria on the Gold Coast.  I found the prices to be cheaper in the US (even paying tax at retail stores) or buying MAC duty free at the airport (in Los Angeles) - even with the currency exchange rate.  

There did not seem to be much of a discount on duty free cosmetics on the Australian side - in comparison to the US.


----------



## ballerino (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for that jlhinbrisvegas, i too was just told that i would perhaps find cosmetics cheaper in the US as opposed to purchasing them here duty free. Glad i now have a reason to hold off on going mad at Duty Free before i leave!!!!!!!!!!! haha thanks


----------



## Janice (Sep 15, 2005)

omg, WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP? /SQUUEEEEEEEEEE HOW AWESOME DAMO! Is this competition televised?! I want to watch & cheer you on! !!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2005)

Your best bet is to buy M·A·C in the USA at regular stores as it works out even cheaper than buying it in the UK at airport duty free shops.  For example a lipstick in the UK regular price is £11 - about $20.  Duty free at London's airports it will cost £9.36 - which is about $17.  The regular price in the USA is $14 plus whatever local sales tax applies.


----------

